# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - December 2010



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2010)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020045UTC Dec 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3430:tank-destroyed-in-zhiri-fighting-reported&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Tank destroyed in Zhiri, fighting reported</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 01 December 2010 11:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 01 – Reports from Zhiri district say that heavy fighting and  explosions took place in Pashmool and Sang-e-Sar areas through much of  yesterday. Mujahideen say that an IED ripped through US invaders tank, killing  and wounding all onboard in Sang-e-Sar area in the afternoon hours yesterday.  The wreckage of the tank is still lying at the scene. Mujahideen add that heavy  fighting also took place in Pashmool area nearly all day but the number of  killed and wounded invaders is not known although 1 Mujahid was injured in the  fighting.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030130UTC Dec 10*   

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3463:invaders-suffer-deadly-losses-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders suffer deadly losses in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 December 2010 17:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 02 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate clashed with US invaders in  Pashmool area of Zhiri district throughout yesterday. Reports say that the  invaders fled the area after suffering deadly losses but their exact numbers are  not known. 2 Mujahideen were also injured in the all-day fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3465:2-deadly-blasts-kill-american-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 deadly blasts kill American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 December 2010 17:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 02 – Mujahideen detonated 2 remote-controlled mines on US invaders  Chino area of Shahjoe district as a result 4 American terrorists were instantly  killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3464:tank-blown-apart-in-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Tank blown apart in Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 December 2010 17:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 02 –A roadside bomb blew apart an invaders tank at 09:00 am, killing  and wounding all onboard on Mizani road of Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3445:remarks-of-the-spokesman-of-regarding-the-usage-of-poisonous-chemical-weapons-i&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Remarks of the Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the  Usage of Poisonous Chemical Weapons in Afghanistan by the Invading Americans</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/44563569/Remarks-of-the-Spokesman-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Regarding-the-Usage-of-Poisonous-Chemical-Weapons-in-Afghanistan">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 December 2010 10:11

On the basis of evidence, the American invaders have used banned weapons like  thermo baric and bunker buster bombs against defenseless civilian Afghans in  various parts of

the country in the past few years under the pretext of eradicating Mujahideen.  Many congenital deformities have occurred in infants in every part of the  country as a result of the usage of the chemical weapons. Furthermore, the  residents have been suffering from various diseases.

As a proof, we would like to refer to the following documents:

1. An Afghan investigative research scholar, Dr. Mohammad Daud Miraki conducted  field research in the southern provinces of the country. He accumulated enough  empirical evidence regarding the use of poisonous weapons in the area.

2. In 2002, a research team of Canadian Medical Research Center visited southern  provinces of Afghanistan and found that the magnitude of uranium isotopes in the  inhabitants was soaring between 300 and 2000 nanograms while the accepted limit  is 10 nanograms.

3. The Al-alam TV website has posted a video report about newly-born infants  suffering from deformities and abnormal body parts caused by the usage of  biological weapons. See http:\www.alalam.ir/node/307570.

4. A Senior official of the Kabul Regime’s Ministry of Health told media some  times ago that they had obtained evidences, indicating that the Americans had  used depleted uranium munitions and phosphorus bombs in Tora bora in east  Afghanistan in 2001. Deformed infants have been born in the area or some have  deformed body parts or suffering from weightlessness or mental retardation.  Diseases like leukemia( blood white cells disease) is widespread in the area.  Sperms " infertility" malfunction in males have been noticed. Many persons have  died without an open wound.

All Americans military and civilian rulers are held responsible for these  anti-human crimes. Ironically, still, the crimes have been continuing in  Afghanistan at the hands of the invading Americans and their coalition forces,  in a time that many human rights organizations including those of the United  Nations and the Human Rights Watch have presence in the country.

To fulfill its responsibility, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan calls on all  human rights organizations and other relevant entities, organizations and  independent personalities to take steps, as a part of their responsibility, to  impede those who are involved in human rights violations and bring them to human  rights crimes tribunals. Moreover, speed up efforts aimed at disseminating  awareness and unearthing more cases of crimes against humanity.

<em>Qari Muhammad Yousaf Ahmadi</em>

<em>Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em>

<em>2010-12-02</em>

<em>1431-12-26</em></blockquote>
<hr /><em>Previous articles on Voice of Jihad web page on alleged  chemical/radioactive weapon use (copied from other sources, NOT attributed  to/signed by Taliban spokespersons like the above statement)</em>

* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=349:victims-of-uranium-munitions-used-by-the-us-forces-in-afghanistan&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> VICTIMS OF URANIUM MUNITIONS USED BY THE US FORCES IN AFGHANISTAN</a>* (23    Mar 10)
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=345:the-silent-genocide-from-america&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> The Silent Genocide from America</a> *(29 Apr 10)
* <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/44564071/Previous-Articles-Suggesting-Bio-Radioactive-Weapon-Use-posted-to-Voice-of-Jihad-web-site">Screen capture of both these articles, as they appeared on Voice of Jihad, at Scribd.com</a>*
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
042240UTC Dec 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3467:4-invaders-killed-and-wounded-during-raid&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 invaders killed and wounded during raid</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 03 December 2010 07:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 03 – Mujahideen from Kajaki say that last night US invaders tried  to raid civilians homes Taja Khelo area but came under fierce attacks from which  1 American terrorist was killed and 3 others seriously wounded. Mujahideen add  that during the 3 hour fighting, the barbaric Americans wounded 2 civilians and  took 3 others as captives. Locals say that the wounded and imprisoned persons  were in no way connected with Islamic Emirate.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3490:arghandab-blast-claims-2-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Arghandab blast claims 2 invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 04 December 2010 06:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 04 – Mujahideen from Arghandab’s Tabeen area say that a land mine  exploded on US foot patrol while coming out of their check post last night as a  result 2 invaders were killed and 3 seriously wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3476:invaders-suffer-heavy-casualties-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders suffer heavy casualties in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 03 December 2010 14:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 03 – Mujahideen from Zhiri say that heavy fighting erupted in  Sang-e-Sar area early afternoon time when Mujahideen attacked their foot patrol  during an operation. Similarly, the invaders outpost came under heavy Mujahideen  fire near the district center causing further damage and casualties. The enemy  suffered deadly losses in both of the attacks but the exact numbers are not  known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3466:roadside-bomb-takes-out-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 03 December 2010 07:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 03 – A US invaders tank was blown apart by a roadside bomb,  killing and wounding all onboard in Arghandab district’s Muhammadeyo Yaqub Kala  area at around 10:00 pm last night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3477:arghandab-ied-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Arghandab IED destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 03 December 2010 14:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 03 – At around 12:00 pm today, an IED ripped through US invaders  tank, killing and wounding all onboard in Arghandab’s Shaheen area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3491:blast-hits-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 04 December 2010 11:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 04 – Some 4 puppet police were killed and 2 severely wounded when  their vehicle was destroyed by a roadside bomb in Mizani district’s Takir area  at around 10:00 pm this morning.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3503:the-negotiation-ploy-boomerangs-on-the-enemy&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> The Negotiation Ploy Boomerangs on the Enemy</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/44665824/The-Negotiation-Ploy-Boomerangs-on-the-Enemy"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 04 December 2010 17:35

The esteemed Amir-ul-Mumineen, Mullah Muhammad Omar Mujahid, in his Eid ul Adha  message, re-affirmed the stance of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan regarding  talks with the puppet Kabul regime and the American invaders.

He made it clear that the solution of the Afghan issues lies only in full  withdrawal of foreign forces from Afghanistan. The recent developments as  regards our country show the far-sightedness of the Amir-ul-momineen, by not  responding to the war stratagem being launched by the enemy time and again under  the name of peace talks overtures. With the passage of time, it becomes more and  more exposed that the enemy is only trying to create rifts among the ranks of  Mujahideen through their publishing false reports of peace talks with the senior  officials of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.

On 22nd Nov. 2010, the New York Times wrote: “the so called “high -ranking  member of Taliban” was actually a lowly shop keeper from Quetta. He had  introduced himself as Mullah Akhtar Muhammad Mansour to the British Intelligence  MI6; His credentials had been confirmed by US intelligence agencies. Then, he  was flown by NATO to Kabul to meet with Hamid Karzai who gave him large amount  of money. The man apparently had long talks with the M16 for several days before  he was whisked away to Kabul. In fact, the enemy has no clear strategy for  diplomatic solutions of the issue. Instead, they resort to some hypocritical  tactics aimed at weakening the Mujahideen. A western writer writes: “But wait.  If we did want to weaken Taliban resolve—and surely we do—and if individual  Taliban leaders aren't really sure what the others are doing, then even a fake  Taliban talker might do the trick. Isn't it possible the false Mansour served  our interests--by putting the real Taliban leaders "on edge," worried that some  of their colleagues might be cracking? If the fake Mansour didn't exist, it  might be worth paying someone take the role, no?”

After flaunting its military surge and much publicized operations in Helmand and  Kandahar, the enemy has realized that their increased military presence has  actually backfired by inciting resistance to their presence even in areas that  were relatively peaceful in the past. By their own admission, attacks on the  foreign forces from April to October 2010 have increased by 300% compared to the  same period in 2009. By the Grace of Allah, the Operation Al Fath (Operation  Victory) has successfully been forging ahead. Next phase of the Mujahideen  operations, as pointed out by the Commander of the Faithful, will deal dashing  blows at the enemy, Inshallah.

In the recent Nato summit in Lisbon, the occupying Nato forces confirmed the end  of 2014 as their final withdrawal date from Afghanistan. Since the invaders has  proved unable to defeat the

Mujahideen militarily (as they themselves admit), they are trying fatuously to  create dissension and distrust among the ranks of Mujahideen by spreading the  rumor of talks. After the 9/11 attacks on America, the United States did not  bother to open a comprehensive and neutral investigation of the 9/11 event to  find the real culprits but instead of presenting concrete evidence, the  Americans simply said that the Afghans should give in to their demands or they  will invade our country. Soon, they started a barbaric aerial bombardment of  Afghanistan, without regard to any principle of International law. The Nato  allies, repeating mistakes of past empires, considered Afghanistan as a weak  nation that they could invade and utilize for their designs in the region.

After the fall of Kabul, the Amir ul Mumineen, Mullah Muhammad Mujahid, in an  interview with BBC Radio had predicted that Afghanistan would prove as a  graveyard of the American Empire. Today, the Americans have been in Afghanistan  for more than nine years, the same length of time that the Soviets had been in  Afghanistan, and they are in no better condition than the Soviets. Their puppet  regime is weak and corrupt and holds no sway beyond Kabul. They have displaced  hundreds of thousands of innocent Afghan civilians; tens of thousands of Afghans  have fallen prey to the enemy’s indiscriminate bombing, and an even higher  number have been wounded by them. Their brazen lies about the ground realities  have spiraled to such an extent that even their puppet President does not  believe in them anymore. But most important of all, the myth of American  supremacy has been shattered. America has been demoted from a supposedly  “hyper-power” or “super-power” to just another regional power, unable to impose  its will on other nations without the backing of other regional powers. The  irony is that America was instigated into attacking Afghanistan by other  regional powers, and Americas presence in the country served their interests  more than it served America’s interests. And today, because of their military  and political losses in Afghanistan, America does not have the strength and  stomach to confront their real enemies. America’s invasion of Afghanistan will  be judged as a unique moment in history when America abandoned its own  principles of “Realpolitick” and decided to pull someone else’s chestnut out of  the fire. The longer it stays in this fire, the more it will be burnt.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2010)

- NOTE:  This is only a claim by the Taliban, 
with no mainstream media or Canadian government confirmation. -​
*7 Canadian invaders killed by deadly explosion, tank destroyed* (Voice of Jihad link here, screen capture at Scribd.com here)
<blockquote>Monday, 06 December 2010 11:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 06 – Mujahideen officials from Panjwaee district say that a roadside bomb obliterated a Canadian invaders tank at 07:00 pm yesterday, instantly killing all 7 invaders onboard while travelling Safirano area’s road.</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080145UTC Dec 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3531:arghandab-blast-kills-and-wounds-5-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Arghandab blast kills and wounds 5 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 06 December 2010 07:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 06 – A land mine detonated on US foot patrol in Arghandab’s  Jaliran village at around 06:00 pm yesterday as a result 2 invaders were  instantly killed and 3 wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3544:2-intelligence-agency-workers-shot-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 intelligence agency workers shot dead</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 07 December 2010 11:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 07 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead 2 intelligence  agency (KHAD) workers last night in Kandahar city’s Khwaja Manda area. Similarly  a puppet police patrol was also attacked in the mentioned area at around dusk  time but the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3545:fighting-takes-place-in-zhiri-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Fighting takes place in Zhiri, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 07 December 2010 11:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 07 – A US invaders tank was obliterated in Zhiri’s Sang-e-Sar  area, killing and wounding all onboard at around 01:00 pm. Reports add that a  firefight also took place in Pashmool area of the district yesterday. The  fighting broke out at around 09:00 am and lasted till 12:00 pm in which 6  cowardly invaders were killed along with a number of their vehicles destroyed. 3  Mujahideen were also injured in the clash.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3549:deadly-explosion-kills-and-wounds-5-american-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly explosion kills and wounds 5 American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 07 December 2010 11:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 07 – At least 3 American terrorists were killed and 2 wounded at  01:00 pm when an IED exploded on them while carrying out an operation in  Shahjoe’s Musa Zo Rod area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3552:us-tank-blown-apart-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown apart in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 07 December 2010 14:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 07 – A US invaders tank was destroyed when a brave Mujahid of  Islamic Emirate threw a bottle bomb on it in Panjwaee’s Zangabad area at 11:00  am as a result the tank caught fire killing and wounding all onboard. Mujahideen  add that this successful tactic was used against the Soviets also.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090130UTC Dec 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3571:school-student-carries-out-martyrdom-attack-28-invaders-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> School student carries out Martyrdom attack, 28 invaders killed and wounded.</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 08 December 2010 14:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 08 – Fareed Ahmad, a lion of Islamic Emirate, a student who  graduated from 12th class and also a resident of Kandahar province carried out a  Martyrdom attack on American terrorists in Maiwand district this 12:00 pm this  afternoon. Reports say that the brave Mujahid lure invaders around by starting a  conversation in English and once enough invaders had gathered around him, he  detonated his explosives vest as a result 28 invaders were killed and wounded.  Mujahideen add that the invaders had come to the mentioned area to inspect their  puppet contractors that had been killed yesterday by Mujahideen and were  targeted on their way back.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3567:kandahar-blast-kills-and-wounds-5-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blast kills and wounds 5 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 08 December 2010 10:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 08 – Mujahideen officials from Dand district say that a powerful  mine detonated on US foot patrol in Noorzo area of Nakhoni at around 12:00 pm  yesterday afternoon as a result 3 invaders were instantly killed and 2 others  seriously wounded. It is said that the invaders puppet translator was also  amongst the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3570:mujahideen-kill-60-puppet-border-police-in-an-attack-on-base&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 60 puppet border policemen in attack on base</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 08 December 2010 14:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 08 – Mujahideen from Zabul report that they attacked a border police  base located in Shomolzo district’s Kala Rasheed area which was also protected  by 4 check posts around it last night. Mujahideen add that the fighting lasted  well into this morning as a result around 60 puppet border police were killed  with tens of others seriously wounded along with 12 enemy military and  logistical vehicles destroyed. Only 2 Mujahideen were injured in the all night  fighting.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
100155UTC Dec 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3593:karzais-body-guard-shot-dead-by-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Karzai’s body guard shot dead by Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 09 December 2010 07:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 09 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead Ahmad Khan, a body  guard of Ahmad Wali Karzai last night at 06:00 pm in Kandahar city’s Kach Khano  area. The Mujahideen safely reached their base after the successful attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3594:intelligence-director-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Intelligence director killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 09 December 2010 07:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 09 – Haji Muhammad Anwar Khan, a director in the stooge  government’s Intelligence agency was shot dead by Mujahideen in Kandahar city’s  Nawi Eid Gah area last night while on his way to his home.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3596uppet-commander-along-with-4-gunmen-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet commander along with 4 gunmen killed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 09 December 2010 07:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 09 – Mujahideen officials from Maiwand say that they ambushed  Dawood Khan, a puppet ANA commander along with 4 of his gunmen in Sfozo Obo area  at 05:00 pm yesterday while the commander was going back to his check post.  Mujahideen say that all 5 puppets were killed in the attack, their weapons and  equipment seized.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3592:zhiri-blast-claims-4-puppets-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri blast claims 4 puppets lives</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 09 December 2010 07:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 09 – Mujahideen from Laghmanayano area located in Sang-e-Sar of  Zhiri district say that they detonated a land mine on ANA puppets foot patrol at  around 04:00 pm yesterday as a result 4 puppets were killed and 2 seriously  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3597:blast-hits-us-patrol-in-arghandab-3-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits US patrol in Arghandab, 3 killed and wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 09 December 2010 07:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 09 – An IED hit US foot patrol, killing 1 invader and wounding 2  others at 05:00 pm in Godar area of Charbagh, Arghandab.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3606uppets-patrol-comes-under-attack-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets patrol comes under attack, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 09 December 2010 16:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 09 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a military patrol of  ANA puppets at 01:00 pm in Taloqan area of Panjwaee district as a result 1  vehicle was destroyed, killing and wounding all 6 minions onboard.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110225UTC Dec 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3614:cowardly-invaders-killed-by-grenade-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Cowardly invaders killed by grenade attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 10 December 2010 13:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 10 – A brave Mujahid hurled killed a cowardly US invaders who had  come out of his base after hurling a grenade at him in Dand’s Degh Karez area at  09:0 am this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3612:roadside-bomb-takes-out-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 10 December 2010 13:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 10 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by a roadside bomb in  Khakrez’s Dub Khakrez area at 05:00 pm yesterday. All invaders onboard were  killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3613:invader-shot-dead-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invader shot dead in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 10 December 2010 13:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 10 – An American terrorist was shot dead at 09:00 am by a sniper  of Islamic Emirate in Zhiri’s Qasabano Chowk located in Pashmool area.  Mujahideen add that the barbaric invaders blindly fired into the surrounding  areas after the attack in which an innocent farmer was seriously wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3615:shahjoe-blast-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Shahjoe blast destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 10 December 2010 13:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 10 – A IED ripped through US invaders tank at 12:00 pm, killing and  wounding all onboard on the road between Kala Khelo and Chino areas of Shahjoe  district.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3624oor-aisha-or-a-patsy-in-us-political-ploys-and-propaganda-machine&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Poor Aisha or a patsy in US political ploys and propaganda machine</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45074344/Poor-Aisha-or-a-patsy-in-US-political-ploys-and-propaganda-machine"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 10 December 2010 20:46 Abd-ur-Raoof Hikmat

So far, no independent investigations and research have been conducted  concerning Aisha’s case, whose face was on the front cover of the Time in July,  hailing from Uruzgan province of Afghanistan whose nose and ears are said to  have been cut off by her in-laws, and the fact that how the very issue has been  raised and why her case has drawn a lot of controversies.

What Aisha’s Father told media during a recent interview has surfaced stunning  facts exposing the true face of the anti-Islamic and self-interested US and its  role in Aisha’s fake case. Aisha’s Father questioned the US’ humanitarian  assistance and asserted the return of his daughter kidnapped by the US invaders  from his house so in order that he leads an honorable life in the society.

The recent facts surfaced, on the one hand, unveil how brazenly and one-sidedly  the mainstream media outlets such as New York Times magazine, New York Times  newspaper, CNN, BBC and so on, have pinned the said fake case on Mujahideen; on  the other hand, lift the lid off the main role of the invading forces played in  Aisha’s case, as was clearly stated by Aisha’s father that the US forces had  been involved.

To put it bluntly, there is enough evidence to prove that this was faked by the  world media in order to blame it on Mujahideen, as usual, so that they might  have deviated the minds of the naive masses and fooled them yet again.

The sequence of the events, if observed, the issue (Aisha’s case) has exactly  raised among the world media when US-led coalitions under the leadership of  Obama saw no possible further justification for prolongation of Afghan war and  extension of their military missions on the ground in Afghanistan, consequently  poor Aisah, the honor of Afghan was compromised with the time magazine covering  Aisha’s heart-breaking photo and tragic story followed by the other media  outlets including CNN, which gave the issue a tremendous coverage so that it  would apply a sort of emotional blackmail and exploit anti-war minds, meantime,  paving the ways for the continuous US military involvement.

Now that the US involvement in the case is crystal clear, further inquiries  should be conducted to find out the fact that to what extent the US is dishonest  and brutal to the helpless Afghan masses and to what length the US can go to  betray the Afghan nation; furthermore, the Afghans should not stay indifferent  to poor and oppressed Aisha who fell victim to US ploy and strategy.

With whatever possible means they have at their disposal, the Afghans have to  demand a clarification and explanation from the US and their puppets and her  return as her father does.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
112220UTC Dec 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3635owerful-car-bomb-destroys-15-police-vehicles-12-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful car bomb destroys 15 police vehicles, 12 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 11 December 2010 14:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 11 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a vehicle full of  explosives material in a car parking of Police headquarters located in the heart  of Kandahar city at 12:00 pm this afternoon (Dec. 11). Mujahideen say that due  to the powerful explosion, some 15 police vehicles were destroyed, 12 puppets  killed along with the surrounding government buildings badly damaged. This comes  at a time when the new Police commander (Khan Muhammad) was appointed as the  chief of security for Kandahar province, who boasted of securing the city and  surrounding areas.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3631:explosion-hits-police-vehicle-in-shomolzo&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion hits police vehicle in Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 11 December 2010 14:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 11 – Some 5 puppet police were killed and wounded this morning when  their vehicle was obliterated by an IED in Durahi area near Shomolzo district  center.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122225UTC Dec 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3660:breaking-news-invaders-suffer-deadly-losses-in-martyrdom-attack-outpost-completely-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Breaking news: Invaders suffer deadly losses in Martyrdom attack, outpost  completely destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 December 2010 14:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 12 – Reports from Kandahar say that Ahmadullah, a hero of Islamic  Emirate detonated his explosive-laden Van, which was packed with 2000 kg  explosive material inside a newly built American outpost in Malangyano village  of Zhiri district at 09:00 am this morning. Reports add that the invaders took  over an old Qala (huge house) and w have been busy for the past few days in an  attempt to turn it into their outpost when the attack took place. Mujahideen  Officials from the district say that the Qala has been turned into rubble due to  the powerful explosion, killing and wounding over 30 invaders with destroying  their military and logistical vehicles inside. Witnesses say that helicopters  have arrived at the scene of the blast where bulldozers are busy retrieving the  corpses of the invaders. This incident comes as the NATO has reported the death  of 6 of its soldiers in the south of the country.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3654:invaders-base-struck-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders base struck by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 December 2010 07:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Dec. 12 – 6 missiles hit a an invaders base in Hindugak area located  near Terenkot city at 08:00 pm last night but the extent of damage and  casualties caused is not known however a number of the enemy’s military and  logistical vehicles have been badly damaged.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
140135UTC Dec 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3675:khakrez-attacks-eliminate-2-enemy-vehicles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Khakrez attacks eliminate 2 enemy vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 13 December 2010 10:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 13 – A US invaders tank was obliterated at 03:00 pm yesterday  when it hit a roadside bomb in Khakrez district’s Baghki area. All invaders  onboard were killed and wounded. In another incident, a NATO logistical vehicle  was destroyed in Nasirano village of the mentioned area at 5:00 pm yesterday  (Dec. 12).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3678uppet-intelligence-officer-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet intelligence officer killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 13 December 2010 10:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 13 – Nazir, a puppet of Americans working for the stooge  administrations intelligence agency was shot dead at 10:00 am this morning in  Yakh Krez area located near Kandahar city. Mujahideen add that another puppet,  known as ‘Irani’ was gunned down in Loe Wyala area of Kandahar city this  morning. It is said that the puppet survived the attack but was seriously  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3672:blast-his-us-patrol-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast his US patrol in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 13 December 2010 07:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 13 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a remote-controlled  mine on a foot patrol of Us invaders near Mir Bazaar Ziyarat area of Kandahar  city at 09:00 am as a result and American terrorist was instantly killed and  another severely wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3670:the-shameful-consequence-of-the-phony-negotiation&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The Shameful Consequence of the phony Negotiation</a>*.- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45197465/The-Shameful-Consequence-of-the-phony-Negotiation"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 13 December 2010 06:22 -

The Americans and the Britons are most conceited and pleased with their advanced  military technology and their armed- to- the- teeth army and their economic  strength. One of their main pillars is the existence of their espionage agencies  which have been operating in all parts of the world, engaged in the filthy  business of disintegrating integral nations, disseminating dissentions and  creating rifts among people and giving rise to religious and geographical  differences. All people are aware of these anomalies.

These circles of devils left no stone unturned in Afghanistan during the past  decade to achieve their goals, trying to play fraternal Afghans ethnicities  against each other and thus ensure survival of the invaders and continuation of  the occupation in the country. They want to unspin the thread of national unity  of the Afghans; flare up lingual, racial and geographical motives while at the  same time, weaken the spirit of Jihad and lessen the momentum of resistance  against the invaders. But fortunately, during the past decade, their military  technology, army, financial incentives and other intrigues faced smashing  failure. Similarly, their intelligence dragnets and other conspiracies also  botched up. The fatuous drama of negotiation is one of them. They have started  this process with most fanfare for the past two years under various names and  titles. They want to blunt the sacred slogan of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan through conspiracies and discredit it in the eyes of the Afghans.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan was on its guard against these intrigues of  the Americans and their invading Allies. It is determined that it would never  show its readiness for negotiation in conditions that the foreign forces are  stationing in the country. As it is unveiled, America has a vortex of  conspiracies up its sleeve which they concoct under the pretext of negotiation.

The Americans think that even a mere consent of the Islamic Emirate to talks in  conditions of the presence of the foreign forces in the country is an  achievement in itself which they want to use as a stunt politically and  militarily.

The recent exposure of the fake Mullah Mohammad Mansur indicates how the  Americans and other vested interested are bent on harming the image of the  prominent figures of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.

Observers believe that the exposure of the fake Mullah Akkhtar Mansour is a  matter of shame for the Americans and their invading Allies. On the one hand,  they engineered such a sophisticated conspiracy but on other hand, they  ridiculously lacked adequate information and their knowledge about the would be  participant in the negotiation was so much ludicrous that even an ordinary  Afghan deceived them for 15 months, taking from them hundreds of thousand of  dollars and sterling pounds.

To end, we want to tell the concocters of conspiracies of CIA that the Islamic  Emirate is not a foundation, the leaders of which you can buy with money or  could deceive with your phony processes and fatuous slogans but their  personalities are overwhelming with the Islamic faith and real Afghan spirit.  They have a strong resolve to forge ahead with the Jihad and keep on the  face-off with the enemy. Either they will lay down their lives or compel the  enemy to flee the territory of the Afghans.</blockquote>

<hr />

* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3669:nato-decision-to-withdraw-in-2014-would-not-deter-the-afghans-from-waging-jihad&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> NATO Decision to Withdraw in 2014 would not deter the Afghans from Waging Jihad</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45197848/NATO-Decision-to-Withdraw-in-2014-would-not-deter-the-Afghans-from-Waging-Jihad"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 13 December 2010 06:21 -

On 19th and 20th of November, the current year, NATO Secretary General announced  in Lisbon that the NATO forces would withdraw from Afghanistan in 2014, handing  over power to the Kabul Afghan Administration. The announcement came at the end  of a meeting held in Lisbon which was also participated by the Russian Premier  and UNO Secretary General.

As far as the withdrawal of the American and NATO forces from Afghanistan is  concerned, we can say it is the result of the decade-long legitimate struggle of  the Afghans and thus good news for them.

The invading Americans and their coalition attacked our country under a baseless  and unjustified rationale. They perpetrated oppressions against our people and  country for ten years, resorting to all kinds of brutalities but could not force  the Afghans to surrender or at least weaken the momentum of the resistance.

Though the Americans and NATO have announced their decision to withdraw from  Afghanistan during the next four years but every sagacious human being knows  that the Afghans had cornered the NATO and American forces during the past  decade, killing thousand of their soldiers, causing their economic pillars to  crumble; exposing veil from their deceptive and misleading slogans of humans  rights advocacy, civil and political freedoms and other empty slogans.  Similarly, the Afghans’ legitimate struggle motivated other nations to rise  against their arrogant rulers that why they were losing their brothers and sons  and other members of their families in a meaningless and unjustified war.

Though the foreign forces withdrawal from Afghanistan would start in 2014  according to the NATO member countries decision passed in Lisbon, but seeing the  Jihad momentum and the firm determination of resistance of the Afghans, one  could conclude that the conveners of the Lisbon meeting would one day wish alas  we had announced the year 2011 as the precise year of withdrawal of forces from  Afghanistan instead of the one already announced. This is because the Afghans  are not ready to tolerate foreign occupation in their country even for an  evanescent period. Furthermore, the Afghans do not trust the enemy that it would  ever live up to its promise of withdrawal.

According to an illustrated American daily, the Christian Science Monitor, a  number of Western military experts have criticized the prolongation of the war  in Afghanistan for further four years, saying it would deal a dashing blow at  the financial and budgetary deficit of America which is already in shambles.  According to the daily, America would have to spend another astronomical portion  of 413 billion dollars for the war in Afghanistan. This huge amount of money is  not bearable in view of the current American financial crunch.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes, the NATO decision to withdraws from  Afghanistan is the result of the victory of the current Jihad of the Afghans but  at the same time, makes it known that none can distract their attention from the  path of Jihad and struggle of independence until and unless the last foreign  soldiers leave Afghanistan and the military threat is no more hovering over our  country. Nor the invaders can achieve their nefarious goals through concoction  of machinations and intrigues.</blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
150240UTC Dec 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3694:nato-logistical-vehicle-torched-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical vehicle torched in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 14 December 2010 11:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 14 – Mujahideen torched a NATO logistical vehicle at 12:00 pm  yesterday in an attack on its convoy near Ma’ruf district center but the number  of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3691:us-tank-obliterated-in-dand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank obliterated in Dand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 14 December 2010 11:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 14 – A US tank was obliterated by a roadside bomb, killing and  wounding all invaders onboard in Dand’s Salwat area at 11:00 am yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3708:2-enemy-vehicles-eliminated-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy vehicles eliminated in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 14 December 2010 18:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 14 – Mujahideen from Mizani district say that late yesterday  afternoon a vehicle of ANA puppets was destroyed by RPG fire in Nawa area and  similarly a US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED in the mentioned area. All  enemy personnel onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3697:remarks-of-the-spokesman-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-about-the-sudden-death-of-holbrooke&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Remarks of the Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan about the Sudden  Death of Holbrooke.</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45260751/Remarks-of-the-Spokesman-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-about-the-Sudden-Death-of-Holbrooke"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 14 December 2010 11:31 Qari Yousaf Ahamadi

According to credible news agencies of the world, the American president’s  Special Envoy for Afghanistan and Pakistan, Richard Holbrooke, died in George  Washington’s University hospital at the age of 69. He had been suffering from a  heart’s disease for the past days.

Appointed on 22nd January 2009, as special envoy for Afghanistan/ Pakistan,  Holbrooke was keeping an eye on the Afghan issue. Some times ago, he told  reporters that he had been passing through a difficult phase of his life,  exerting crippling and sapping pressure on him.

He passed out in his exclusive office for Afghanistan and regional affairs on  Friday last, following his above-mentioned reveals and his life of toils and  fatigues ended after admission into a hospital where he breathed his last  yesterday.

The American rulers have not made any remarks about the cause of his sudden  death in view of the sensitivity of the issue but rumors have it that this giant  of the American politics and diplomacy became ill with a heart disease when his  previous fame and credibility came under question after the unremitting failures  of the mission of Afghanistan and his facing the difficult task. The protracted  Afghan war and the descending trajectory of the Americans’ handling of the  warfare in the country had had a lethal dent on Holbrook’s health as a  high-ranking American official. He was grappling with a constant psychological  stress.

Emergence of this untoward phenomenon as an off-shoot of the Afghan issue is not  now a strange thing. The same was the case with the former Soviet Union as the  crisis touched its climax. Former Soviet leaders Brezhnev, Konstantin  Cherninkove and Vladimir Andropov had heart attacks in a short time distance  before the coming to scene of Michael Gorbachove. They relieved themselves of  the hard task of the Afghan mission by retreating into the lap of death .

The recent symptoms are indicating that an outbreak of the same epidemic  diseases has started in the political and military echelons of America.

A few months ago, an American four stars general, , general David Peteraeus,  fainted during a senate hearing when he faced tough questions as regards the  issue of Afghanistan. The end of Holbrooke, the fate of general Mc Crystal and  the defense Secretary Robert Gate’s warning to step down show that the war of  Afghanistan is heavily weighing down on the psyche of the American military and  political high-ups. Some of them lighten their burden by simply going to the  other world and others, while being still alive, choose to avoid shouldering the  mission.

The sudden death of a high-ranking American diplomat happens in a time that  American strategists under the chair of Obama have been reviewing the issue of  Afghanistan for the past few days. They will expectedly announce their decision  soon.

We believe Holbrooke’s timely death could have a didactic effect on the American  strategists, teaching them many things to learn. In view of the American  entanglement in the aggravating swamp of Afghanistan, the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan calls on the American powers-that-be to abandon their dream of  military domination and colonial sway in Afghanistan. Their formulation of new  military strategies will never change the imminent defeat into a victory in the  country. Still if they are bent on continuing with the status quo, they will  face many unexpected events and imbroglios. Their political and military circles  will have to grapple with constant crisis and untoward situations. Nothing more  than that, they will achieve.

<em>Qari Yousaf Ahamadi</em>
<em> Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.</em></blockquote>

<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3671entagons-frustration-and-osamas-expectations-during-the-night-stopover&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Pentagon’s frustration and Obama’s Expectations during the Night Stopover</a>*. *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45197947/Pentagon%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-frustration-and-Obama%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-Expectations-during-the-Night-Stopover">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 13 December 2010 06:25 -

American president Obama made a 4-hour long stopover at the Bagram air base  during a clandestine trip to Afghanistan and fatuously assured himself that the  American forces would make advancement in Afghanistan and turn the tide against  the Taliban. He said, the Americans forces would achieve the objectives for  which they have come here.

American President Obama is making these assertions in a time that the Pentagon  in a recent report to the American Congress has said that their current military  operations against Taliban and the goal of bolstering the Kabul regime is  falling short of its timeframe. Nor there is any vista of hope in the coming  days to turn the table.

A number of experts, viewing he recent brief trip of Obama to Afghanistan, have  opined that Obama is facing a poor image dilemma as per the popular surveys  conducted among the American public as a result of the war in Afghanistan. So he  extended the war by committing a troops surge through sending tens of thousands  of new troops. Rationally, he should have put an end to the illegitimate Bushe’s  war and ended the legacy of his stubbornness.

The American are witnessing that the war in Afghans is nearing its end with the  defeat and historical disgrace of America and that the Taliban are gaining  strength with the passage of time, so their resentments against Obama are  constantly on the rise.

The people’s disenchantment with Obama came to the open during the recent  Americans election which culminated into a smashing defeat to the democrats who  belong to Obama’s party.

A French political analyst Bruno Bunfa, in an interview to the media, said that  hasty trip of Obama to Afghanistan reflects the jittery of the American  president because the war in Afghanistan needs more expenditure while the  American people are not ready to carry out the heavy weight of taxes and other  financial restraints. He says, the former Soviet Union fought the war in  Afghanistan for one decade to achieve their goals but achieved nothing. Obama  and the Americans should not continue their policy of repression and coercion  and showdown of forces in a country which is known for not have been ever  governed through force and oppression.

The Americans and the Kabul regime rulers say that there were technical and  security problems that the American president Obama nether held a press  conference nor met any official of the Kabul regime, returning home during the  stillness of the night. However, analysts believe that Obama had no guts to  confront the public of the world and the Afghans and justify the rationale  behind the prolongation of the Afghistan war or at least, talk about a credible  strategy about continuation of the occupation of Afghanistan. It is because the  surge, the bombardment, the detainment of the officials of the Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan and the initiation of spurious efforts for peace have all went  awry. The conspiracies have failed and the schemes simply boomeranged.</blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160155UTC Dec 10*   

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3722:2-americans-killed-in-pashmool-fighting&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 Americans killed in Pashmool fighting</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 15 December 2010 13:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 15 – Mujahideen attacked a foot patrol of American terrorists at  04:00 pm yesterday in Zhiri’s Pahmool area, in which 2 invaders were killed and  another wounded. 1 Mujahid was also injured in the 3-hour firefight.</blockquote>
<hr />

* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3731:a-headache-and-a-heart-ache&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> A Headache and a Heart Ache</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45357352/A-Headache-and-a-Heart-Ache">Screen  capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 15 December 2010 14:31

The sudden and unexpected death of veteran diplomat, Richard Holbrooke, has come  as a shock to many around the world. A career diplomat, Richard Holbrooke gained  wide acclaim after the signing of the Dayton Peace Accords in 1995. Infamous for  his brash style, he was nicknamed “the Bulldozer” and widely admired by western  political observers. In January 2009 US President Obama appointed Richard  Holbrooke as special representative to Afghanistan and Pakistan.

The essential question is that, why was he appointed to that position and what  was expected of him? Richard Holbrooke was primarily a negotiator, famous for  achieving diplomatic breakthroughs in conflict zones. The appointment of  Holbrooke was a clear signal that the US regime realized that the war in  Afghanistan had become unsustainable and a political solution had to be sought.  The public and private rhetoric of the time (as revealed by the wikileak cables)  would suggest that the special envoy was expected to negotiate with the  Mujahideen forces, sow dissention into their ranks, convince the Mujahideen to  accept the current Afghan constitution, and effectively give up their resistance  to the foreign occupation of their country. In other words, he was chosen to  achieve with negotiations, what the occupying countries had failed to achieve  with force.

Such an objective, especially in Afghanistan, is a colossal asking from any  person. Richard Holbrooke’s intensive visits into the region, especially over  the last 12 months, convinced him beyond all doubt that the US and its allies  could not succeed in Afghanistan. Despite his reputation, Holbrooke failed to  bring the Mujahideen to the negotiating table, and his abrasive approach  distanced even his closest allies. Clutching on to straws, Richard Holbrooke was  unwittingly duped by a meager shop keeper from Quetta that he was the Taliban’s  “special representative” to negotiate with the foreign powers. The task set for  him proved too cumbersome for the man and on 13 December 2010, he died from a  tear in his aorta – the largest artery which carries oxygenated blood from the  heart. To use the Afghan term, “his heart exploded”.

The fate of Holbrooke symbolizes the fate of the US strategy in Afghanistan, and  the fate of the entire war in Afghanistan. A conflict in Afghanistan is not just  a headache for its enemies; it is also a heart ache that not even the bravest  and strongest can bear for long. Earlier this year, US General David Petreaus  also fell unconscious during a congressional hearing into the war in  Afghanistan. The men in charge of conducting the war in Afghanistan seem to be  suffering from the same symptoms as the men responsible for directing Soviet  strategy in Afghanistan two decades earlier. During that war, three Soviet  premiers suffered death during their tenure while a fourth committed political  suicide (and caused the break-up of USSR). The only reason the previous and  current US Presidents seem to be immune from this fate is that they are  blissfully ignorant of their course in Afghanistan.

To the seasoned diplomats and generals directing the US-led occupation of  Afghanistan, it has become visible that the US’s continued occupation of  Afghanistan achieve no long-term strategic objectives for the United States and  that it would be best advised to exit this quagmire with any face-saving  opportunity that it can find. Opportunities, however, are fleeting moments in  time, which if not seized then and there, might never be seen again. And when  you are fighting a losing a war, these so-called “opportunities” are even rarer  than they would otherwise be.

Richard Holbrooke realized this fact and in his deathbed. When he had almost  seen the other side, summoned all his energies and spoke the wisest words of his  life: “You have got to stop this war in Afghanistan”. America and its allies  would be wise to heed these words.</blockquote>
<hr />

* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3732:afghanistan-causes-holbrooks-aorta-tear-up&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Afghanistan Causes Holbrook’s aorta Tear-up</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45358294/Afghanistan-Causes-Holbrook%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-aorta-Tear-up"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 15 December 2010 15:28

According to media reports, American Special Envoy for Afghanistan and Pakistan,  Richard Holbrook, fell ill in the 7th storey of the American Department of State  during a meeting about the mission and situation of Afghanistan. His heart  suddenly stopped normal blood pumping and was taken to a hospital. Later sources  said that there was great pressure on his heart, causing a tearing of aorta.  Holbrook was a veteran high-ranking American official of the State Department  and a key diplomat. He was the only diplomat who held two slots at the same time  as senior advisor for two important regions of the world: Asia and Europe from  1977-1996.

A French news agency reports, Holbrook gained reputation as an American diplomat  when, in 1995, the Dayton Accords were signed thanks to his good offices, ending  the Bosnian war. However, all these talents, reputation and experiences  notwithstanding, Holbrook failed to play any spectacular role in the solution of  the current crisis in Afghanistan and Pakistan -- a crisis which is handiwork of  America-- in the past two years in a way that could benefit America and add to  his reputation.

Evidently, his plan and policy was jeopardizing for the regional people and  countries and shameful and perilous for America. Holbrook’s goal was to persuade  people of Afghanistan and Pakistan to take the American war to the point that  people would believe it was a legitimate war of America; array people against  each other in ethnic hostilities and keep people occupied and engaged in  deceptive peace slogans. However, time and again, this policy has stumbled on  frustration and is despicable as a demeanor.

The believing people of Afghanistan and Pakistan, undoubtedly, understand that  Americans are aspiring to keep a long-term occupation of the region and want to  tip people of these two countries against each other. Therefore, not only the  people have put up resistance to the nefarious mission of Hoolbrook and forge  ahead with their resistance but simultaneously, voice their aspiration that, may  the Americans kneel down here on this soil and face historical rout.

It was because of this unanimous spirit of the Muslim people of Afghanistan and  Pakistan to crush America, that it had become a cause of frustration and  depression for Holbrook. All his schemes and plots had gone awry, bringing under  question his reputation that he had won at Balkans.

At last, Holbrook succumbed to the psychological pressure, leading to a tearing  of aorta, a principal artery. His heart stopped to function normally and he  fainted at a meeting held at the State Department of America about the mission  in Afghanistan and the region. Presumably, he followed in footsteps of a veteran  American general, general Petraeus, , who a few months ago, passed out during a  senate hearing , slumping over the table.

In view of the untoward cases of General Petraeus’ fainting and Holbrook’s heart  attack, we advise all American rulers, generals and diplomats who are engaged in  the Afghan issue to abandon continuation of hostile and colonialist policy about  Afghanistan and better to resign from your positions. Afghanistan is not a land  and a country where you could attain implementation of your deceptive and  devilish schemes; nor it is practicable that the indigenous people of the region  would ever ignore the current occupation and existence of 150,000 troops on  their soil. They are not going to be swayed either by the policy and bragging of  General Petraeuous, Holbrook or other American war-mongering officials.

The American high-ups should ponder what is the benefit of a task which  ultimately will lead to shame, depressions, heart attacks and, still more, to  consequences being worst than that.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170145UTC Dec 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3743:2-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-in-maiwand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy vehicles destroyed in Maiwand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 16 December 2010 06:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 16 – Mujahideen from Maiwand district say that 2 ANA vehicles  were obliterated by roadside bombs, killing and wounding all onboard while  leaving Garmawak area. Their commander was also seriously wounded. Reports say  that the puppets had come to the area a few days ago to carry out an operation  against Mujahideen but failed miserably as Mujahideen did not suffer any losses  or damages in the entire operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3756:mujahideen-overrun-check-post-4-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen overrun check post, 4 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 16 December 2010 17:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Dec. 16 – Some 4 puppet police were killed and their check post overrun  at 03:00 pm in Khanqa area located near Terenkot city (Uruzgan provincial  capital).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3758:explosion-destroys-us-tank-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion destroys US tank in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 16 December 2010 17:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 16 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED, killing and  wounding all inside in Takir area of Mizani district yesterday afternoon (Dec.  15).</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
190040UTC Dec 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3784:shurawak-governor-severely-wounded-in-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Shurawak governor severely wounded in attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 December 2010 16:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 17 – Reports from Dand district say that Abdul Karim, the  district governor of Shurawak was severely wounded along with 3 of his body  guards killed after a Mujahideen attack at 06:00 pm in Mir Bazaar area. It is  said that the governor was taken to American invaders hospital and his condition  is described as critical.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3793:zhiri-district-headquarters-comes-under-mujahideen-assault&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri district headquarters comes under Mujahideen assault</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 December 2010 15:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 18 – Mujahideen fired mortar and 82mm mortar rounds at Zhiri  district headquarters today but the extent of damage and casualties caused is  not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3767:zhiri-bombing-kills-and-wounds-5-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri bombing kills and wounds 5 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 December 2010 11:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 17 – At least 2 US invaders were killed and 3 severely wounded at  05:00 pm yesterday while coming out of their base in Pashmool area of Zhiri  district. It is said that an ANA puppet was also killed by the blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3770:roadside-bomb-takes-out-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb takes out invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 December 2010 12:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 17 – A roadside bomb ripped through a US invaders patrol tank at  02:00 pm, killing 3 and wounding 2 terrorists onboard in Arghandab’s Babro  Maktab area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3776:mujahideen-shoot-dead-3-puppets-in-shahr-e-safa&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen shoot dead 3 puppets in Shahr-e-Safa</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 December 2010 14:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 17 – The weapons and equipment of 3 police puppets were seized by  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate when the minions were shot dead on the road of  Khorzani area of Shahr-e-Safa district this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3794:ied-takes-out-puppets-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED takes out puppets tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 December 2010 15:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 18 – An ANA puppets tank hit an IED and was destroyed, killing and  wounding all inside at 10:00 am in Shahr-e-Safa’s Haji Ishaqzi Manda area while  travelling on Kandahae-Kabul main highway.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3765:response-of-the-islamic-emirate-to-obamas-review-of-the-strategy&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Response of the Islamic Emirate to Obama’s Review of the Strategy</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45500203/Response-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-to-Obama%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-Review-of-the-Strategy"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 17 December 2010 11:23

Last night, American defeated President Barack Obama unveiled review of his  failed strategy. One year ago, Obama had announced the strategy aimed at  bolstering the tempo of the invading American forces in Afghanistan and  thwarting the Jihadic activities of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.

Having confidence in the help of the Almighty Allah (SwT) and in the ultimate  victory of the legitimate Jihad of the Muslim people of Afghanistan against the  invading Americans and their Allies, the Islamic Emirate responds to the review  of the strategy by Obama as follows:

1. Obama unveils review of the strategy in a time that they left no stone  unturned in Afghanistan to beef up the occupation but all their efforts have  failed. Now he has come with the review of the strategy to present it before the  American public and the public of the world in an effort to distract the  attention from his failed strategy; to buoy up a new hope and keep people  occupied in illusory expectations. However, the review of the strategy by Obama  proves that his last year’s strategy with all other overseas schemes have faced  frustration and failure because the substance of these schemes and strategy do  not coincide with the ground realities in Afghanistan.

2. The past nine years have showed that the foreign troops surge and emphasis on  military approach is a failed replica for achievement of victory by the foreign  occupation in Afghanistan, never being in a position to play a role in  transformation of the status quo in the country. This is the hard fact which  Obama has also conceded, though indirectly, by resorting to reviewing the  strategy.

3. Obama announced review of his strategy while thousands of people were  demonstrating against the strategy in front of the White House. One day ago, an  American intelligence agency, in its report. had expressed concern about  American military setbacks in Afghanistan – in other words, an ultimate defeat  that the rulers of the White House would have to accept it one day as a bitter  reality.

4. Obama announced review of his strategy amidst his assertions regarding  relative military advancement in some undisclosed areas of Afghanistan but all  know that the ground realties are contrary to what he claims. More Americans  have been killed in Afghanistan following the announcement of the said strategy.

5. The Obama strategy for Afghanistan not only has failed in the military field  but has had no achievement at civilian and Administration level. All American  programs in Afghanistan have faced failure and humiliation, up to this very day,  after the announcement of the strategy.

6. In view of common Afghans, the strategy has only resulted in helping the  puppet Karzai government remain in power; spread corruption, insecurity,  grievances, incompetence of officials, killings of thousands of civilians during  American operations. These are the consequences of the strategy.

7. In our opinion , the review of the strategy will have no achievement; will  follow the path of Obama’s previous strategy which has already failed in  practice and will not yield any positive message for the Americans. The  continuation of the strategy at the current level without any change in its  content symbolizes a defeat in view of its past record.

8. The only point which attracts attention in this review is the drawdown of  America forces in Afghanistan next year. This is the bitter consequences which  the American people are grappling with after losing thousands of American  soldiers and spending hundreds of billions of dollars.

9. The Islamic Emirate will continue to stand by its unwavering stance as  regards the review of the strategy as it was emphasizing on continuation of  legitimate struggle against the invading American and all foreign forces in  order to foil the strategy. The Islamic Emirate will not spare any sacrifice in  the way of independence of its prideful country and Muslim people and  establishment of an Islamic regime.

10. The Islamic Emirate believes, peace and stability will not return to  Afghanistan unless and until all foreign forces pull out of the country. The  unremitting continuation of foreign interference will pave the way for more  casualties and destructions. So rationally, the foreigners should start the  withdrawal of the occupying forces now—a task which they would have to do  ultimately at a later stage. Thus they will save themselves from the heavy  losses in life and equipment which they are facing as a result of the war of  Afghanistan. Likewise, the oppressed and miserable people of Afghanistan will  also find salvation from the illegitimate invasion and atrocities of America.  This is the mechanism of the solution.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.</em></blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3759:a-few-realities-about-the-demise-of-imperialist-america&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> A few realities about the demise of Imperialist America…!!</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45481369/A-few-realities-about-the-demise-of-Imperialist-America%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%A6"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 17 December 2010 02:07

On 4 of December 2010, Obama arrived at Bagram Airbase for two and half hours  and after consulting the invading NATO and American commander (Petraeus), Karl  Eikenberry and other senior officials, went to a newly built hospital inside the  airbase which treats mentally ill soldiers who have succumbed to emotional and  physiological problems due to the intensity of the Afghan war and met some of  those soldiers who were under treatment.

Obama also met those unstable soldiers, whose hands and feet were tied with  chains and used to curse everyone who came in contact with them! Obama was also  abused by these nutcases!! They warmly welcomed him with a great cussing  fanfare!!! Seeing Obama bewildered by the state of his soldiers, Petraeus  quickly took him out of the hospital and stood him on the podium where 4000  soldiers had been bundled up to listen to his 2010 end of year speech…

Obama declared in his speech:

I know it’s not easy for all of you to be away from homes, especially during the  holidays! And I know it’s hard on your families that you are thousands of miles  away and in a difficult situation!! I am here to raise your determination and to  tell you that the Taliban momentum has been broken!! Today we can be proud that  there are fewer areas under their control! Suddenly his eyes fill with tears…..  And says with a quivery voice: You need to take out the Taliban leadership!! I  don’t need to tell you this is a tough fight but we all are depending on you and  I know that you are facing a very cunning enemy!!

Yes! It is a reality that American is facing the most sensitive period of its  history. It is burning in the fire it lit with its own hands which has made its  politicians, intellectuals and administration very nervous, stressed and  jittery!! And its soldiers have become so tired of fighting that every new  soldier arrives with a crushed spirit. And that, only after many incentives,  enticements, promises, assurances and a big paycheck! Yet they still look for a  ways and lies to avoid coming to Afghanistan!

In 2009, when 35 thousand additional troops were approved for Afghanistan, 55  percent refused to go under false pretexts and excuses! And why shouldn’t they  decline, especially after being witnesses to te the hundreds of dead soldiers  arriving at airports in coffins every day!!

There have been many facts and figures exposed by the Arabic, Farsi, Pashto and  English media which I would like to share right here:

From the year 2001 until March of 2009, 7874 American soldiers, 184 commandoes  (special force), 1686 marines and 260 air-force personnel have been killed which  gives a grand total of 9496.

In 2010, 877 American soldiers have been killed in Helmand alone. This figure is  taken from the dead soldiers whose corpses have been put in ‘pretty’ coffins and  taken back to American airports where they are received with salutes and  respects which have become a norm. So how could those American soldiers go to  Afghanistan who are witnessing these scenes?!

In light of these reports, from 16 of February to 15 March 2010, 1391 American  corpses reached their homes making it the bloodiest period for the invaders in  Afghanistan! This report indicated that the most astonishing fact during this 31  day period was the economic damage caused by Taliban attacks which targeted 210  armored vehicles, 60 tanks, 30 fuel tankers, 5 spy planes and 12 apache  helicopters.

The number of wounded and mentally ill in the past 9 years has not even been  mentioned. The report did however mention that most of the soldiers returning  back to their homes from Afghanistan have turned insane due to the psychological  harm from the mission! And many others brains have been rendered useless and  paralyzed.

Yes! The forces of the world’s ‘super power’ are resorting to drugs as a healing  method!! The American government has so far used 950 billion dollars to treat  these soldiers, which has been futile so far!! They have used all technology,  science and experiments at its disposal to deal with this disease, but it has  failed to control or improve their physical or mental state. In fact, 35 percent  of soldiers are abusing drugs. Doctors have concluded that the reason for  rampant drug abuse is coming in contact with powerful blasts and depressing!

To validate this, reputable sources say: 22 thousand soldiers, who have returned  from Afghanistan, are suffering from anxiety. Of the returnee from the year  2007, 121 have been successful in committing suicide while 2100 have either  failed or were stopped in their attempt. Another illness has also arisen in the  ranks of American soldiers which has Pentagon very nervous, desertion. A lot of  American soldiers take leave to go home but then fail to return to their units!  And some soldiers inside units encourage their comrades to rebel against their  commanders!!

This is the state of the most professional, well trained army which has earned  the wrath of Allah SWT. This is the result of curse of those innocent Muslims  who have been and are being abused by these criminals in Abu Ghuraib, Guantanamo  and Bagram prisons! Now that we see America head deep in another quagmire!! Our  conviction in Allah is made even firmer:

(…And they thought that their fortresses would defend them from Allah! But  Allah's (Torment) reached them from a place whereof they expected it not, and He  cast terror into their hearts, so that they destroyed their own dwellings with  their own hands and the hands of the believers. Then take admonition, O you with  eyes (to see).) Surah Hashr, Verse 2.

A British colonel (Mark Charlton Smith) has also confirmed these accounts by  saying that allied forces can never achieve any major victory in Afghanistan.  His words indicate that victory is not in their fate…

Similarly, on 13 December 2010 (USA Today) through Pentagon said that there have  been 17000 attacks on coalition forces this year, which is a two fold increase  from last year at a time when there are still 17 days left in the current year.

These spectacular failures compelled Obama to visit Afghanistan on 04 December  in the cover of darkness in order to boost his troop’s morale but the opposite  effect took place and he left for Washington, overwhelmed and defeated!!</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
192100UTC Dec 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3805owerful-panjwaee-blasts-kill-and-wound-8-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful Panjwaee blasts kill and wound 8 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 December 2010 07:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 19 – A couple of IED’s simultaneously detonated on a US foot  patrol yesterday at around 02:00 pm in Zangabad area of Panjwaee district. 3  invaders were killed and 5 others seriously wounded. It is said that the  invaders puppet translator was also wounded by the blasts.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3807:invaders-tank-taken-out-in-arghandab-by-a-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders tank taken out in Arghandab by a roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 December 2010 07:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 19 – A US tank was obliterated by a roadside bomb while passing  through Kok Ghwandi area of Arghandab district at 06:00 pm yesterday. All  invaders onboard the tank were killed and wounded but the exact numbers are not  known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3806:ied-explosion-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED explosion destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 December 2010 07:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 19 – Yesterday afternoon (Dec. 18) an IED completely destroyed a  US patrol tank near Arab village of Shahwalikot district, instantly killing all  invaders onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3826:2-invading-enemy-tanks-blown-apart-by-ied-blasts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 invading enemy tanks blown apart by IED blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 December 2010 17:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Dec. 19 – Reports from Terenkot city say that 2 American invading enemy  tanks were blown apart by IED’s at 06:00 today in Kaftar Khani Manda of  Darwaishano Nawa area, killing and wounding all terrorists onboard. Reports add  that a third blast at the scene killed a further 6 American invaders who were  busy helping the dead and wounded from the previous 2 blasts.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3803olice-commander-killed-in-terenkot&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police commander killed in Terenkot</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 December 2010 07:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Dec. 19 – Mujahideen gunned down Yar Muhammad, a puppet police  commander yesterday while he was on his way to a check post in Khanqa area close  to Terenkot city.</blockquote>

<hr />

* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3809:al-aqsa-weeping-for-another-ayubi&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> Al Aqsa weeping for another Ayubi…</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/Al-Aqsa-weeping-for-another-Ayubi%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%A6/d/45640007"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 December 2010 08:22

The forces of good and evil and truth and falsehood which are fighting for  Palestine is nothing new but rather the history of this sacred land is full of  strife where the holy sites of 3 heavenly religions are found. A permanent  rivalry and conflict has been continuing between its rightful owners and false  claimants.

The forces of self-proclaimed false deities are bent on harming it. These forces  have taken Israel as their lord and are determined to set flames to one of  Islam’s holiest sites, Al Aqsa mosque. Their objective is nothing more than to  eradicate all signs of Islam and Muslims from their rightful land.

The conqueror, the warrior, Salahuddin Ayubi (R.H) said to his soldiers while  describing this holy land: “My dear colleagues, remember Rabbi-ul-Awwal of the  year 16th Hijri when Amr bin Aas (R.A) and his fellow soldiers liberated  Jerusalem from the disbelievers. The Khalifa, Umar bin Khattab (R.A) visited  this holy place at that time. Bilal (R.A) also accompanied him. People were  longing to hear the voice Bilal (R.A) who had remained silent since the passing  away of Muhammad S.A.W. He had left the Azan (calling of prayer) but upon  entering Masjad Aqsa, the Khalifa, Umar (R.A) told him: Bilal (R.A), Masjid Aqsa  and the walls of Bait-al-Maqdas have not heard the voice of Azan for a very long  time! Will you not give the first Azan after its freedom? So Bilal (R.A) gave  the Azan for the first time after the passing away of Muhammad SAW. When he said  “I bear witness that Muhammad is his Messenger”, the whole mosque was shaken by  wailing of those present.

Aqsa in our time is also longing for Azan. 92 years, this mosque and its walls  have been waiting for a muezzin. Remember, the Azan of Aqsa is heard all over  the world. Crusaders are trying to slaughter this call so always keep this great  cause in front of you. This is not going to be an ordinary fight, we are going  to be writing that part of history with blood which Amr bin Aas and his  colleagues had written but those who came after them marred it with black ink.  If you want to meet your lord with beaming foreheads and if you want the coming  generations to put flowers on your graves then you have to put that pulpit  inside Aqsa mosque which was built for this purpose 20 years ago by Nooruddin  Zinki (R.H).” Bait al Maqdas still exists as a perfect monument. It is a place  where the chamber of Dawood A.S. and the throne of Sulaiman A.S. were. It also  has the great mosque mentioned in the Quran from where Imam ul Anbiyah SAW lead  all the Prophets in prayer on the night of Mi’raj (Ascension). This is Masjid al  Aqsa. Yes! This is the same Masjid al Aqsa usurped by the Jews. Whose doors are  closed shut for Muslims. Its sanctities are being violated. It is being  desecrated. It is a place where Muslims are greeted with bullets. Bait al Maqdas  is now a place where the blood of Muslims has been spilt by the hands of filthy  Jews.

Kalid bin Walid R.A. was one of the first persons to wage Jihad against Jews to  take back its control. This fight is still ongoing today and it will continue  until the world is free from injustice and oppression. The patience, sacrifices  and blood of Palestine will definitely bring colors until it is freed from the  evil hands of Jews and until they are expelled from its villages. Masjid al  Aqsa’s walls are once again weeping for another Ayubi …</blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210235UTC Dec 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3845:ieds-take-out-2-canadian-tanks-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED’s take out 2 Canadian tanks in Zhiri</a>* *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45718205/IED%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-take-out-2-Canadian-tanks-in-Zhiri">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>





> *Monday, 20 December 2010 14:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Dec. 20 – 2 tanks belonging to Canadian terrorists were obliterated in  a span of 2 hours at 10:00 pm last night (Dec. 19) while travelling through  Mirakhor Durahi area of Zhiri district. All invaders onboard the tanks were  killed and wounded but their exact numbers are not known however the wreckage of  the tanks is still lying at the explosion scenes.*



* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3837:2-puppets-killed-in-panjwaee-in-mujahideen-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 puppets killed in Panjwaee in Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 20 December 2010 14:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 20 – Mujahideen attacked those ANA puppet who were searching and  harassing people on Mishan Wayala culver of Mishan area, Panjwaee. 2 puppets  were killed and another wounded in the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3828:mujahideen-attack-destroys-enemy-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack destroys enemy vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 20 December 2010 07:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 20 – Some 3 puppet police were killed and 2 severely wounded  along with one of their vehicles destroyed by 82m canon round after Mujahideen  attacked their military convoy in Safozo area of Maiwand district yesterday  (Dec. 19).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3838:invaders-suffer-losses-in-zhiri-fighting&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders suffer losses in Zhiri fighting</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 20 December 2010 14:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 20 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked US invaders armored  and ground forces in Zhiri’s Nalgham area yesterday but the extent of damage and  casualties caused in the 3 hour firefight are not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
220730UTC Dec 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3852:4-puppets-gunned-down-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets gunned down in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 December 2010 11:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 21 – 4 puppet police were killed and 8 others seriously wounded  at 04:00 am this morning when Mujahideen ambushed their patrol in Dah Khwaja  area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3859:blast-hits-police-vehicle-3-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits police vehicle, 3 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 December 2010 11:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 21 – 3 puppet police were instantly killed and 3 other seriously  wounded yesterday when their vehicle was obliterated by an IED in Nawzad’s  Shfazo Karez area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3853:invaders-tank-blown-apart-by-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders tank blown apart by roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 December 2010 11:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 21 – Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled roadside on a US  tank near Terenkot Hada of Loe Wyala area, Kandahar city at 08:00 pm last night.  All invaders onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3874:roadside-bomb-rips-through-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb rips through puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 December 2010 17:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 21 – AN IED annihilated a police vehicle in Shahr-e-Safa’s Sangar  Manda area while travelling on Kabul-Kandahar main highway. All puppets onboard  the vehicle were killed and wounded in the blast which took place at 10:30 am  this morning.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3877bamas-annual-review-of-the-afghanistan-strategy-inflated-and-wishful&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Obama’s Annual Review of the Afghanistan Strategy Inflated and Wishful</a> *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45776486/Obama%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2s-Annual-Review-of-the-Afghanistan-Strategy-Inflated-and-Wishful"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 22 December 2010 04:28

Last week, US president Obama tried to show the ground realities of the war in  Afghanistan distortedly in the eyes of the people of the world, the Americans  and the Afghans. This he did in an effort to produce an inflated review of the  war in Afghanistan and the overall situation there. He manipulated his retreats,  humiliation and failures in all parts of Afghanistan in a manner to appear as  being gradual gains and advancement. Two American secretaries of State  Department and the Defense, were standing besides him as false witnesses at a  ceremony held at the White House to unveil the annual strategy review. He wanted  to show that the current year was a period of hopes and gains in comparison with  the last year, saying they had had spectacular achievements both at military and  political fronts.

In his efforts to justify the current American illegitimate and contemptible war  in Afghanistan in a 5-pages review, American president Obama, could not produce  or present any proof and reason to indicate a concrete and tangible change and  advancement in the country that has occurred this year and which the world does  not know as yet. American generals and NATO high-ranking officials admit that,  that their casualties graph has spiraled up threefold comparing previous years.  The Muahideen have become more strengthened; their fighting manpower has  increased; their media is now more effective and their influence among the  masses has augmented.

As far as the political front is concerned, the public opinions at world level  go against the current war of Afghanistan. Pressing oppositions to the war raise  up from all parts of the world, urging the Afghan war could not be won through  military muscles showdown. At the diplomatic front, this is an achievement for  the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. On the other hand, the NATO recent meeting  in Lisbon and the decision to withdraw foreign forces from Afghanistan in 2014,  itself negates the boastful annual review of Obama and are concretic proofs,  refuting his bragging.

The public opinion in America and Europe, in general, condemn the war of  Afghanistan and consider the strategy of Obama as being meaningless. Therefore,  some close allies of America are determined to pull their forces out of  Afghanistan until the end of 2011. Verily, Obama is feeling jittery on seeing  the new developments and thinks America is going to face being left abandoned in  the time to come, so in his annual review, he falsely claimed that another event  on the line of 9/11 is in the offing. We should prevent it from happening and  should not end the war in Afghanistan. This he did in order to compel his Allies  to carry on the current war. Furthermore, a recent opinion poll conducted by CBC  and Washington Post reveals 65% Americans are in favor of pull-out of Americans  troops from Afghanistan. This has made American secretary of Defense Robert  Gates run amok, telling media in reaction to the poll, the other day, we know  our mission and vision very well and are not going to allow public opinion to  get in its way.

Observers believe, Obama annual review of the strategy is devoid of facts and  grounds realties. It is an inflated and fatuous propaganda stint through which  he tries to hide his failures; distract the attention of the public of America  and the world and keep the public opinions engaged in an illusive hope. But all  are aware that the American rulers are grappling with deep worries and trouble  and feel being left in the lurch. A clear example for our claim is Holbrook’s  death-bed confession and his speaking of problems and worries in the war of  Afghanistan and calling for its peaceful solution.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230055UTC Dec 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
<a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3883:zhiri-explosion-claims-6-canadian-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri explosion claims 6 Canadian invaders lives</a>  - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45812748/Zhiri-explosion-claims-6-Canadian-invaders-lives"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>





> *Wednesday, 22 December 2010 12:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Dec. 22 – Reports from Zhiri district say that yesterday afternoon at  around 02:00 pm, 2 land mines detonated on a Canadian invaders foot patrol in  Pashmool’s Zindanyano area as a result 6 invaders were killed and 1 rifle along  with other equipment were also seized.*


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240315UTC Dec 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3903:us-tank-obliterated-in-dand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank obliterated in Dand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 December 2010 11:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 23 – A US invaders tank was obliterated by an IED at 05:00 pm  yesterday (Dec. 22), instantly killing all terrorists onboard in Dand’s Timor  Karez area. Mujahideen say that at about the same time another IED detonated on  the invaders foot patrol in the district’s Miskeenabad area but the number of  killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3922:us-tank-annihilated-in-maiwand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank annihilated in Maiwand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 December 2010 17:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 23 – At 05:00 pm today, an IED ripped through a US tank in Kala  Shamir area of Maiwand district instantly killing all 4 invaders onboard. The  wreckage of the tank is still lying at the blast scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3902:bombing-disrupts-provincial-governors-meeting&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombing disrupts provincial governor’s meeting</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 December 2010 11:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 23 – Reports from Shahjoe district say that Ashraf Nasiri, the  provincial governor of Zabul arrived at around 11:00 am today to unveil the new  Shahjoe district headquarter building. Mujahideen say that the his meeting was  cancelled after a bomb detonated on NATO and their puppets who were searching  people in the district bazaar as a result 9 puppets were killed along with 5  invaders killed and wounded. Mujahideen add that the headquarters was also  struck by missiles after the blast but the extent of further damage and  casualties is not known. Witnesses from the scene say that after the attack, the  terrorist invaders and their puppets recklessly shot at locals which wounded  some civilians.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3920:2-missiles-strike-enemy-base&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 missiles strike enemy base</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 December 2010 17:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 23 – Helicopters were seen airlifting the dead and wounded invading  Americans and their puppets from their joint base near Shahjoe district center  after 2 missiles it at 02:00 pm but the extent of damage and casualties caused  is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3897:response-of-the-islamic-emirate-in-reaction-to-the-uno-recent-report-on-civilian-casualties&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Response of the Islamic Emirate in Reaction to the UNO Recent Report on Civilian  Casualties.</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45830796/Response-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-in-Reaction-to-the-UNO-Recent-Report-on-Civilian-Casualties"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 December 2010 05:15

The United Nations Organization has claimed in its recent report that, the graph  of civilian casualties in Afghanistan has spiraled up by 20% in the first ten  months of the current year in comparison to the same period last year. The  report is one among series of reports released in this regard.

The UN has not given information about the credibility of the original sources  of the data but added that in the current year, 2412 civilians have been killed  in battles in Afghanistan, 76% by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate ( as per  their claim)

This partial and politically-motivated report of the United Nations has been  published in a time that the UNO is yet to respond to the reservations and  concerns raised by the Islamic Emirate regarding the UN reports on civilian  casualties. Ironically, the UNO has been continuing to publish such reports for  the past years, accusing Mujahideen of having committed civilian casualties. The  Islamic Emirate believes, these repots are politically- motivated and tailored  to meet the interests of America. So its has demanded an investigation to find  out the veracity of the reports. Unfortunately, the UNO has constantly been  publishing baseless reports and is not ready to take steps to substantiate their  credibility and trustworthiness.

Once again, the so-called advocates of human rights have raised the issue of  civilian casualties for achievement of political and propaganda points but are  not ready to tackle the issue practically and conduct investigation in this  respect. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes, the recent report of the  United Nation is based on figures, being their own guesswork, and, therefore,  categorically refutes them.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan is of the opinion that the release of the  report is a propaganda stint aimed at concealing American brutalities. In the  past nine years, the invaders have killed tens of thousands of civilians which  tantamount to a genocide, which is still under way at the hands of the merciless  Americans as per a well-laid out plan, particularly, it has been going on in  far-fetched rural localities and villages in the past few years to terrorize  people so that they will have to abstain from struggling against the foreign  invasion and occupation of Afghanistan for the obtainment of their legitimate  rights and independence. The operations by the enemy in Kandahar and the night  raids strategy of the American general Petraeus is an example on hand. As a  result, thousands of civilian Afghans have been martyred, wounded, made homeless  and detained. A great number of common people have lost their lives, as a result  of cruise missiles attacks, carpet bombing and armed encounters during the  Kandahar operations by the enemy. Whole villages have been razed to ground.  Almost 50% of inhabitants of Dand, Panjwai, Zeray and Arghandab districts have  been displaced from their homes and hearths and from their plantation fields.  The Islamic Emirate is intending to release a video film in near future about  all these civilian casualties. This is an iceberg of the crimes which are being  perpetrated by the American invaders in all parts of the country around the  clock. Undoubtedly, the UNO authors of the civilian casualties report may not  have bothered to have an inkling of what have actually happened.

We openly tell the UN, your report will be effective only in misleading those  who are not interested in knowing the ground realities in Afghanistan. But the  people Afghanistan have been witnessing the realities with their own eyes. They  know pretty well the identity of those who are notoriously and historically  known as murderers at world level; those who have built the walls of their  empire on the skulls and blood of the masses; those who have pushed the people  of Iraq and Afghanistan and all miserable and peace-loving people of the globe  into the oven of war.

The Islamic Emirate believes, the release of these partial reports will only  damage the credibility of the UNO. They have already harmed the World Body and  it will further lose its veracity in the eyes of the people.

<em>ISLAMIC EMIRATE OF AFGHANISTAN</em>

22-12-2010</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
261500UTC Dec 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3951:kandahar-airbase-rocked-by-mujahideen-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airbase rocked by Mujahideen missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 December 2010 18:29 Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, Dec. 25 – Kandahar airbase, one of the largest base of the US-NATO,  came under Mujahideen heavy arms attack Saturday evening leaving the terminal on  fire but it is unclear how many were killed or wounded in the strikes.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3949:missiles-rock-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles rock Kandahar airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 December 2010 16:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 25 – 2 missiles struck Kandahar airfield at 06:00 pm today but  the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3926uppet-commander-long-with-6-gunmen-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet commander long with 6 gunmen killed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 24 December 2010 10:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 24 – Abdul Wali, a local gunmen commander along with 6 of his  bodyguards were killed Chinaowcha area of Shahwalikot district after Mujahideen  detonated a remote-controlled mine on his vehicle at 03:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3942:dand-blast-hits-enemy-patrol-in-dand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits enemy patrol in Dand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 24 December 2010 17:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 24 – An IED detonated on US invaders patrol in Dand’s Khanjakak  area at 04:30 pm but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known  however enemy helicopters were seen arriving at the blast scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3948owerful-mizana-explosions-take-out-2-us-tanks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful Mizana explosions take out 2 US tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 December 2010 13:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Dec. 25 – Reports from Mizana district say that an American tank was  destroyed by an IED in Makrak area yesterday afternoon while the second tank was  destroyed similarly at 10:00 pm last night in the mentioned area. All invaders  onboard the tanks were killed and wounded but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3955:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-condemnation-of-the-31st-anniversary-o&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the Condemnation of  the 31st Anniversary of the Red Army Invasion of Afghanistan</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/45914789/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Regarding-the-Condemnation-of-the-31st-Anniversary-of-the-Red-Army-Invasion-of-Afghanistan"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 December 2010 10:19

The 6th Jaddi (the Hijri Lunar year) which coincides with 27th December, is the  day of the former Soviet Union’s aggression against Afghanistan. Three decades  ago, on this day, 700 soldiers of the Red Army dressed in the uniform of the  Afghan Army killed Hafizulla Amin, the former communist ruler of Afghanistan at  Taj Beg Palace, near the capital Kabul. With this, 80,000 Red Army soldiers  entered Afghanistan

through land and air which, at one point, reached 150,000 soldiers. To confront  the coward aggression of their northern neighbor--the former Soviet Union-- the  Afghans chose the path of armed Jihad as per the requirement of their religious  obligation and other humane values. The Soviets’ invasion expedited the tempo of  the struggle which had already been going on against the communist government,  giving it a new impetus.

The Soviet troops remained engaged in a military muscle showdown against the  freedom- loving and Islamist people of Afghanistan almost for ten years from  December 1979 to February 1989. After passage of a few years; reviewing and  revision of new strategies and troops re-enforcement, they were not able to have  a tangible achievement. Contrarily, the situation had slipped into a deepening  crisis, following the prolongation of the war and expansion of battles. The  decrepit Soviet Union’s economy was not strong enough to fund the aggression.  Hence, the last ruler of the former Soviet Union, Mikhail Gorbacheve admitted  the bitter reality in 1989, saying openly, the crisis of Afghanistan was a  bleeding wound for the Soviet Union. He promised to put an end to the invasion.

The struggle against the Soviet Union’s invasion of Afghanistan and the Soviets  ultimate defeat came to be known epically as the miracle of the century. The  Afghans proved once again as saviors of the world from the fangs of another  global anaconda. The rulers of the Soviet Union themselves conceded that  historically, the invasion was their big mistake—ushering in collapse of the  empire existing by the name of the Soviet Union; bringing to and end the rule of  the communist empire in central Asia and Eastern Europe ; dissolving the Warsaw  pact and crumbling into pieces the Wall of Berlin . Consequently, the spell of  awe and fear from the Soviet Union which had gripped the globe, melted away  simultaneously.

After the disintegration of the Red Empire, as a result of the Afghan Jihad, the  stage was set for the Western Empire under the leadership of USA to exercise  unipolarism and arrogance in the world. Instead of taking a lesson from the  shameful end of the invading Soviets, the American arrogant authority,  contrarily, turned to colonizing and oppressing miserable people. This gun boat  approach on the part of the Americans led to the Americans attacking the  miserable people of Afghanistan like the former Soviet Union had done this  before; to commence a bloodbath against the oppressed people and occupy the  country itself by dent of advanced weapons. The Americans did fulfill their  wicked designs practically. At the start, like the former Soviet Union, they had  thought, that it was easy to swallow and ingest Afghanistan.

The present rulers of the setting puppet regime had encouraged the White House  to invade Afghanistan. Thus, they deceived them and used their power for  realization of their own whims of power-grabbing. Even now, they are trying to  keep the Americans unaware of the ground realities in Afghanistan--encouraging  them to unleash further atrocities and brutalities on the common people.

The Global insatiable colonialism as per its trait has deprived the brave people  of Afghanistan of their freedom, ironically, under the misleading slogan of  democracy. They have packed the prisons of Kandahar, Bagram and other tens of  prisons with the innocent Afghans; has brought about an atmosphere of terror and  fear throughout the country as a result of night raids against the houses of the  common people. They think, the tactic of terrorizing and oppressing people will  vouchsafe them victory, or they will subjugate the Afghans through force and  coercion. But despite their showdown of their military might during the past  decade, neither they have stabilized the country nor did they silence the  Jihadic resistance of the Afghans. If God willing, Afghanistan will prove to  become a bleeding wound for the invaders once again. The global colonialist  power will breathe its last here.

On this 31st anniversary of the former Soviet Union’s invasion, while condemning  the invasion of the Soviets, and believing it as an incendiary spark which kept  the 3-decade long war of Afghanistan ignited, the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan, meanwhile, remind the Americans to learn lesson from the shameful  fate of the invading Soviets by using sagacity and rationale and immediately  pull their invading troops out of Afghanistan.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.</em>

<hr />

</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Dec 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282025UTC Dec 10*   

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3984:18-puppets-along-with-their-officer-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 18 puppets along with their officer killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 December 2010 03:42 Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, Dec. 28 – The explosion comes as the policemen lining outside Afghan  Bank in Kandahar city to get their monthly pay on Monday noon, Mujahideen  officials said. At least 18 policemen and their officer were killed in the huge  explosion with a number of others severely hurt besides four of their military  vehicles being destroyed. However, minutes later a report cited the chief of  police in the area as saying that 16 policemen were killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3972:4-invaders-killed-and-wounded-as-ied-detonated-on-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 invaders killed and wounded as IED detonates at patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 December 2010 16:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Dec. 26 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed and 2 others  seriously wounded in Musa Kala’s Kani Manda area after a mine detonated at their  foot patrol at 04:00 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3998:2-invading-americans-killed-2-wounded-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 invading Americans killed, 2 wounded in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 December 2010 17:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 28 – In the province’s Musa Kala district, a US invading forces’  tank got hit by Mujahideen IED and was left wrecked killing 2 US invaders and  wounding another 2 today, Mujahideen officials said on Monday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3967:4-enemy-fuel-tankers-destroyed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 enemy fuel tankers destroyed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 December 2010 16:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 26 – 2 enemy fuel tankers were destroyed while coming out of  Terenkot Hada located in Kandahar city this morning. Similarly another tanker  was destroyed in Haji Aghak area while the third tanker was destroyed similarly  near Baba Wali Petrol Pump area. All the drivers onboard the vehicle was killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=4000:municipality-official-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Municipality official killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 December 2010 17:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Dec. 28 – A new report indicates the investigative officer of the  municipality in Kandahar city got killed in a guerrilla attack while walking to  bazaar today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3999:us-invaders-tank-hits-roadside-bomb-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders tank hits roadside bomb in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 December 2010 17:18 Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDHAR, Dec. 28 – A roadside bomb blast tore through US invaders’ tank smashing  it into pieces, killing all the US cowardly soldiers inside in Marjah town of  Kandahar province in southern Afghanistan on Monday evening.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

